
The latest trend for tech interviews: Days of unpaid homework - fancyfish
https://work.qz.com/1254663/job-interviews-for-programmers-now-often-come-with-days-of-unpaid-homework/
======
AnimalMuppet
Nope. You can kiss that garbage goodbye. I don't need your job bad enough to
jump through those kind of hoops. Not even if you paid me to do it - I have a
life, and I don't have time to do this on the side. And to use vacation days
to do this... no. Just no.

This kind of "interviewing" is going to attract only those who are desperate
enough to be willing to subject themselves to this abuse. That's not the top
talent, and it never will be.

If you're looking for employees willing to be exploited, though, I suppose it
might make sense...

------
khedoros1
I like the idea of doing a code review with someone, and talking through an
actual problem, as described in the article.

I've done the whiteboarding, and that was exhausting. I've done programming
exercises where I wrote code to some spec, then talked it through with my
interviewer; that was a little better.

My first job in 2008 involved about a 15-minute coding exercise, and talking
to half a dozen people for about 15 minutes each, mostly just having
conversations. That was a relatively nice interview, and a good team to work
with for a number of years.

